

Ask HN: Who else is attending the LeWeb conference? - c1sc0
http://www.leweb.net
Would like to meet up with some of the more technical people in the crowd &#38; I think HN readership is a good indicator.
======
bemmu
Might have, except had no idea this was taking place right now. Hmm... I
wonder if there would be some way to subscribe to a list of events that
someone or something thinks might interest me.

~~~
Janteh
You can follow the TechCrunch Euro Startup Events group at Upcoming or via
RSS. I think they cover all the major events in Europe.
<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/group/2358/>

------
chris100
Try this link: <http://upcoming.yahoo.com/user/138148/>

(I'll let you figure out on your own why that particular link works so well)

